# Medical insurance cost



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Can anyone give me a ball park figure for medical insurance? I am compiling a budget for living costs for when we move over to Spain next year, elec costs, rates etc.

I am 62 and healthy, my partner is 66 healthy but has type 2 diabetes. 

A general figure for this cost would be appreciated.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

I am 59, good health and pay 206E/3 months. The premium is locked until I am 65.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

As a pre-existing condition, the type 2 diabetes will complicate things and some insurers may even exclude it. Therefore it wouldn't be safe for you to take other people's premiums as a reliable comparison.

My husband and I currently pay €62 per month each. I am 61 and he is 67 (neither of us had any pre-existing conditions when we took the policy out 9 years ago). Our insurance company does not increase the premiums once a policyholder reaches the age of 65.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I got a quote from Sanitas earlier this year for myself and my husband, both in our 60s, he has T2D. It was just over €200 for the both of us, but goes up quite steeply every five years. Doesn't include medication or dentistry.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

If your partner is receiving UK pension he could apply for full healthcare paid by the UK through the S1 form. If you are not married then you will need separate private healthcare.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

have a look at this

DKV Salud


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

tarot650 said:


> have a look at this
> 
> DKV Salud


One thing which I noticed from their website is that they work on a reimbursement basis, ie the policyholder has to pay the bills in the first instance and then claim the amount back. That might be OK for a simple consultation, but an expensive operation running into thousands of euros might be more difficult for some people to shell out for. The company's website says they process reimbursements within 7-10 days, but still ...

With my insurers I never see a bill, the providers bill them directly.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> One thing which I noticed from their website is that they work on a reimbursement basis, ie the policyholder has to pay the bills in the first instance and then claim the amount back. That might be OK for a simple consultation, but an expensive operation running into thousands of euros might be more difficult for some people to shell out for. The company's website says they process reimbursements within 7-10 days, but still ...
> 
> With my insurers I never see a bill, the providers bill them directly.


Elite: € 244.04 (this is the option with no co-payment)
Classic: € 221.86
Plus: € 166.39
Complet: € 110.92

It depends which policy you have.At the end of the day girl.It was given to give the OP a rough idea but there again you will always get somebody with a better policy.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

tarot650 said:


> Elite: € 244.04 (this is the option with no co-payment)
> Classic: € 221.86
> Plus: € 166.39
> Complet: € 110.92
> ...


Haviing looked at the website again, I see that the reimbursement thing only applies if you opt for the "choose your own doctor" option rather than being confined to those within the company's own medical directory, so that is better.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> Haviing looked at the website again, I see that the reimbursement thing only applies if you opt for the "choose your own doctor" option rather than being confined to those within the company's own medical directory, so that is better.


You will have to give us the name of the people that you are insured with.I am sure the OP would love to see what bells and whistles you get for 62€ a month.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

tarot650 said:


> You will have to give us the name of the people that you are insured with.I am sure the OP would love to see what bells and whistles you get for 62€ a month.


I'm happy to, I have recommended them many times on this forum when members have asked for recommendations. However, I must point out (as I always do) that they cover only Málaga province and part of Cordoba province in Andalucia, so woud not be suitable for people living outside of those areas.

They are Prevision Medica, Seguro médico barato Málaga y Córdoba. Seguro médico barato Previsión Médica

We have their Salud policy, full coverage with no co-payments.

I originally found out about them from recommendations on another forum, for which I am grateful because I have found them very good.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Can't see any prices for the cover.You say 62€ a month for the full cover,bloody hell that's cheap but always dubious when there is no price given as have known a lot of people get caught out.But at least it gives the OP some sort of idea.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

tarot650 said:


> Can't see any prices for the cover.You say 62€ a month for the full cover,bloody hell that's cheap but always dubious when there is no price given as have known a lot of people get caught out.But at least it gives the OP some sort of idea.


Their website gives the facility to ask for a personalised quote, so the OP could do that if they are going to be living within Malaga or Cordoba provinces. However, I think those online quotes don't take account of any pre-existing conditions so it would be important for them to contact the company by phone or email to ask what the price would be taking into account the Type 2 diabetes.

I contacted them originally because of recommendations, as I said, and they were from people who had had very serious health needs eg heart surgery and cancer treatment, and the company had covered all of it. So far I've only had one fairly minor operation in a Málaga private hospital through them, and for the past 2 years regular cardiologist appointments, plus we've had a few GP appointments and I have regular well woman type check-ups and tests. They have authorised everything with no quibbles, so if there's a catch we haven't found it yet.

I know another forum member, The Skipper, often praises a similar type of more locally based insurance company in the Valencia region where he lives, and that is very reasonably priced too.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

FWIW, I am 66 (just turned in Aug) and my wife is 56. We have Sanitas. I am not sure what the exact name is but our cost is just over 260/month. No deductible/excess, prescription reimbursement (300/yr), optical coverage and very good dental. I do get a small UK pension, however I am waiting to see what happens to Brexit. If the S1 issue is resolved, I will probably change the policy to one with higher limits. However, I got the policy before I turned 66 and from what I understand, trying to get a "reasonable" policy over 65 becomes difficult.


----------

